# [Budget 50k-1L] Need a programming laptop with FHD display



## Santa Maria! (Aug 27, 2015)

I need a new programming laptop. I have a broad budget of 50k to 1L as I'm not sure if what I need can be obtained in a lower price, though I'm willing to spend *up to 1L* on it if needed.


The laptop will run Linux and will be used exclusively for programming and browsing. No gaming, really. Lots of multitasking will be done. Will be fooling around with heavy databases, big data, VMs, threading etc.
A full HD display is critical for me as I work with split screens. A 15.6 inch display would be nice, though will look at lower if necessary.
Lots of RAM would be good, or ability to extend RAM. Minimum 8GB, would really want to go as close to 16GB as possible.
A SSD HDD would be greatly appreciated.
I will not be running Windows. So if a good laptop comes without Windows, all the better.
No need for an awesome graphics card. Even integrated graphics ought to be sufficient as long as it can handle an external monitor (or possibly 2 ext monitors).

I don't have any particular brand preferences.
It does seem to be a trend among developers to get a MacBook, but I'm wondering if better specs can be obtained in a different laptop for a lower price. Guidance would be appreciated.

Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2015)

Get Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay.

Upgrade the ram, add a 120 GB m2 SSD. Shouldn't cost you more than 75k after that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2015)

how the hell is that so cheap, did they smuggle it into india or something ? No tax ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> how the hell is that so cheap, did they smuggle it into india or something ? No tax ?



It costs less there, even after importing including taxes


----------



## Santa Maria! (Aug 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay.
> 
> Upgrade the ram, add a 120 GB m2 SSD. Shouldn't cost you more than 75k after that.



That looks real good. And it comes without Windows, which is awesome. Only 4GB RAM though, which I'll have to extend. Would I have to remove it and get 2 8GB sticks if I want to have 16GB?
That listing has also ended... I'll have to ask those guys if they plan to open a new listing.

Any other suggestions as well, or is this Asus model leagues ahead of everything else in this price range?

Thanks!


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2015)

Santa Maria! said:


> That looks real good. And it comes without Windows, which is awesome. Only 4GB RAM though, which I'll have to extend. Would I have to remove it and get 2 8GB sticks if I want to have 16GB?
> That listing has also ended... I'll have to ask those guys if they plan to open a new listing.
> 
> Any other suggestions as well, or is this Asus model leagues ahead of everything else in this price range?
> ...



That's the *best possible performance oriented laptop under 60k*, no competition


----------



## Santa Maria! (Aug 29, 2015)

^ Alright, got it 

Hey, [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], I noticed in some of your posts, you've also been recommending Azom systems for custom builds.

Would you say that the Asus ROG laptop you recommended completely fits my needs, or would I possibly gain anything better by asking these Azom guys for a a custom build, with 16GB RAM and the SSD installed? And maybe get a non gaming GPU and also skip the presence of a DVD drive? Is that even how customization works or am I missing something?

Or is it plain not worth it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2015)

Azom has custom gaming laptops (based on Clevo barebones) with GTX 970M. You won't get anything below than that. And it would cost you 100k unnecessarily since you don't want to play games. Asus one will not only save your 20-25k, but has international warranty too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2015)

Just get that ASUS one & import a M2 SSD of 256GB capacity & you are good to go


----------



## Santa Maria! (Aug 29, 2015)

Alright, got it. Thanks a lot, guys.

Any other place where I can get that Asus model?
The ebay listing has ended. I've dropped them a message, but still waiting for reply. I hope they don't say that they won't re-stock it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2015)

Santa Maria! said:


> Alright, got it. Thanks a lot, guys.
> 
> Any other place where I can get that Asus model?
> The ebay listing has ended. I've dropped them a message, but still waiting for reply. I hope they don't say that they won't re-stock it.



Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.70999 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Onli


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2015)

Waiting for eBay one to restock is worth the extra 11k saved.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Sep 2, 2015)

Those garg enterprises guys just aren't responding to any queries via ebay 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh lord... 
Even the version with Windows (which is 10k+ costlier) is not available anywhere online. Not even available offline at Nehru Place (Delhi)... the Asus showroom guys said check back next month.

Any alternatives in case I have to make a purchase in the next 10 days? 

- - - Updated - - -

Triple post... found the Windows version on ebay for 71k.... buuut it doesn't ship to Delhi...
At 70k is this still the best option?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 3, 2015)

Santa Maria! said:


> Those garg enterprises guys just aren't responding to any queries via ebay
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Better buy from here-
Check out this Asus Notebook (GL552JX-CN009H) (Core i7 (4th Gen)/1 TB HDD/8 GB DDR3 RAM/39.62 cm (15.6)/Win 8.1/2 GB DDR3 Graphics) (Black) on Paytm!

*paytm.com/shop/p/asus-notebook-gl5...aphics-black-LAPASUS-NOTEBOOASUS39968D25AC59F

Authorized Seller.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Sep 3, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Better buy from here-
> Check out this Asus Notebook (GL552JX-CN009H) (Core i7 (4th Gen)/1 TB HDD/8 GB DDR3 RAM/39.62 cm (15.6)/Win 8.1/2 GB DDR3 Graphics) (Black) on Paytm!
> 
> *paytm.com/shop/p/asus-notebook-gl5...aphics-black-LAPASUS-NOTEBOOASUS39968D25AC59F
> ...



Much obliged! How'd I miss that!
It's so tempting to wait around a bit for for some paytm cashback option to appear. Or for the ebay seller to restock.
Anyway, will probably get it from paytm in the next few days.
What a waste of 10k... I won't be using Windows at all


----------



## Santa Maria! (Sep 8, 2015)

Just got it delivered. Got it from paytm.
Looking good. Fiddling with Windows stuff and setting some basic stuff up.
Later will take out time to properly set up Arch Linux, maybe as dual boot with Windows.

Thanks for the suggestion guys!


----------

